# My Morning Alarm Clock



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Since Asher has come home, he's been very quiet. But almost every single morning, anywhere between 7 am to just after 8 am, he has started making his 'alarm clock noise'. It's repetitive and sounds like one of the annoying ringtones on a phone to wake someone up in the morning. Sometimes its directed at Nyx, sometimes he just feels like singing. It really doesn't bother me at all, and if anything, I enjoy the morning wake up song!

Having boys with no real singing ability (Bird is tone deaf, I swear) and not being able to whistle myself, its been kinda a cool change of pace to have someone to listen to. 

He added a new song this morning! Its one I haven't heard before, so kinda cool I actually got it on video. Sorry about the quality, they're from my phone and I'm laying down. If I move too much, he stops.

Not sure how to physically post a video.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5Fo7co_WrY

And the new song he added today!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxgzSx8KohE


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

You should try waking up to crazy laughing


----------



## kmclaassen (Jan 17, 2013)

Haze is the complete opposite! He doesn't make a noise at all until I wake up now. He used to chirp and such before I would wake up but not anymore . Makes it very handy for when I want to sleep in lol.


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

I'd love to see a video of that, CaliTiels xD I'm glad the nutso's are laughing again.

Haze is such a cutie  Yeah, it never goes on for very long so I don't mind! If he does it when I sleep in, I don't even notice.


----------



## MissMoo (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh wow, that first one is EXACTLY the same as what Sammie does when he starts singing to me! So adorable


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I hope you don't mind - I went ahead and embedded them.  He's adorable!!


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Don't mind at all  never really share videos, so I had no clue where to start.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

To embed YouTube videos on this forum:

Copy and paste the characters after the "v="
For example, you would copy the bolded part here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*s5Fo7co_WrY*

Then make the tags [YOU TUBE][/YOU TUBE] (without the spaces in youtube)
And insert those characters you just copied, in between those tags like this:


> [YOU TUBE]s5Fo7co_WrY[/YOU TUBE]


(But without the quotation spaces in "youtube".) Hope I made sense!


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Made perfect sense actually  thank you!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Haha, I'm glad!  Now do we get to see more videos of the beauties!? 8D


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Only other video on my youtube at all is a faceplant by Reptar couple days ago xD one of his first flights ever! But def need to start taking move videos of the tiels, they're all such dorks. Too bad they stop whatever silly thing they're doing when I whip out my phone.


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

My two girls thought those songs were amazing, they both stopped what they were doing and started calling back to Asher, I think they are in love


----------



## krismiss71 (Mar 10, 2014)

Awww that's such a sweet sound to wake up to


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

He got more of a response from your two than he did from Nyx! She sits there like she's waiting to be fawned over. 

Thank you krissmiss  I honestly wish he did it more. I always run to the door of my room to listen if I hear him.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

That's very cute! I am hoping Silver will learn to sing. I think I hear some beginnings of it.


----------

